# Mantis dying 😞 Question about Injury….



## Kismet432hz (Sep 26, 2022)

Hey everyone— I don’t have own a mantis (pet) but I’m always surrounded by them at my house in Northern California. 
I had one come to my door this afternoon and lay in front of it…felt like it was asking for help  

I was able to get it to drink some water-but I can see it’s anus or the back end is either injured or something else is going on… 

I don’t know much about them—still learning. But I wondered if anyone knew what this was or what’s going on… looks like an injury to me but I’m not sure. And I’m pretty sure it’s dying. 

If it is dying, does anyone recommend anything to make that easier? And if it’s not, what I should do? Either way, makes me sad—I love these creatures.


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 27, 2022)

Yeah, that's a male. I think he's a Carolina mantis too. His rear end might have gotten ripped during mating, or someone thought he'd make a good snack. Either way there's nothing you can to do help him other than euthanize him I'm afraid. The freezer is what we use to put our mantises to sleep. Thank you for trying to care for this little guy. 

I like to give my mantises a bit of honey and a good drink (typically I mix the honey and water together) before I set them in the freezer. They usually go crazy for honey so it's just something I like to think makes it easier. Typically, on the human because you're giving the mantis a snack they love before they pass on.


----------



## agent A (Sep 27, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Yeah, that's a male. I think he's a Carolina mantis too. His rear end might have gotten ripped during mating, or someone thought he'd make a good snack. Either way there's nothing you can to do help him other than euthanize him I'm afraid. The freezer is what we use to put our mantises to sleep. Thank you for trying to care for this little guy.
> 
> I like to give my mantises a bit of honey and a good drink (typically I mix the honey and water together) before I set them in the freezer. They usually go crazy for honey so it's just something I like to think makes it easier. Typically, on the human because you're giving the mantis a snack they love before they pass on.


male _Stagmomantis limbata_
it looks like prolapse. It's also the end of September, and males of this species live 2 months tops
they probably mature in August


----------



## Kismet432hz (Sep 27, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Yeah, that's a male. I think he's a Carolina mantis too. His rear end might have gotten ripped during mating, or someone thought he'd make a good snack. Either way there's nothing you can to do help him other than euthanize him I'm afraid. The freezer is what we use to put our mantises to sleep. Thank you for trying to care for this little guy.
> 
> I like to give my mantises a bit of honey and a good drink (typically I mix the honey and water together) before I set them in the freezer. They usually go crazy for honey so it's just something I like to think makes it easier. Typically, on the human because you're giving the mantis a snack they love before they pass on.


Thank you so so much. He lived through the night but don’t want to prolong the process. Tried giving him some honey water…he’s not too interested. Does the freezer just put them to sleep or does it actually allow them to pass?


----------



## Kismet432hz (Sep 27, 2022)

agent A said:


> male _Stagmomantis limbata_
> it looks like prolapse. It's also the end of September, and males of this species live 2 months tops
> they probably mature in August


Yeah that’s what I was thinking too…. He’s probably at the end of his life anyway….


----------



## Kismet432hz (Sep 27, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Yeah, that's a male. I think he's a Carolina mantis too. His rear end might have gotten ripped during mating, or someone thought he'd make a good snack. Either way there's nothing you can to do help him other than euthanize him I'm afraid. The freezer is what we use to put our mantises to sleep. Thank you for trying to care for this little guy.
> 
> I like to give my mantises a bit of honey and a good drink (typically I mix the honey and water together) before I set them in the freezer. They usually go crazy for honey so it's just something I like to think makes it easier. Typically, on the human because you're giving the mantis a snack they love before they pass on.


It’s weird, he’s starting to move around more… won’t drink really but he’s getting up now and trying to walk. Do you know how long typically it takes a mantis to pass if he’s injured?


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 27, 2022)

Kismet432hz said:


> It’s weird, he’s starting to move around more… won’t drink really but he’s getting up now and trying to walk. Do you know how long typically it takes a mantis to pass if he’s injured?


I'm not sure. Why have you not euthanized him yet? There's nothing you can for a mantis when they have a prolapse sadly.


----------



## agent A (Sep 27, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> I'm not sure. Why have you not euthanized him yet? There's nothing you can for a mantis when they have a prolapse sadly.


the people who have no problem eating meat have a problem euthanizing an insect...


----------



## Kismet432hz (Sep 28, 2022)

agent A said:


> the people who have no problem eating meat have a problem euthanizing an insect...


He’s gone


----------



## Kismet432hz (Sep 28, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> I'm not sure. Why have you not euthanized him yet? There's nothing you can for a mantis when they have a prolapse sadly.


I typically don’t like to interfere with nature… but yeah he’s gone


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 28, 2022)

agent A said:


> Kismet432hz said:
> 
> 
> > I typically don’t like to interfere with nature… but yeah he’s gone


Sorry dude. There's nothing you could have done.


----------



## AdrianVonEpic (Sep 30, 2022)

Kismet432hz said:


> I typically don’t like to interfere with nature… but yeah he’s gone


Sorry about the loss. Yeah, a number of things can cause that to happen to them. Generally though, if they're not leaking black or green goo, and can still be seen eating and defecating, they'll live out their days fine. One of mine got injured from a bad molt and ended up with a messed up rear end too. He was having trouble passing his food and got really weak towards the end, but i managed to keep him around for almost a month past the molt, by keeping him near by, hand feeding him crushed bug parts, and honey. 

They can't mate that way. But they can definitely survive. Who knows. Maybe they can mate that way? But, never underestimate these guys. They can live through worse shit than us any time, thanks to their unique circulatory system. Same reason they can regrow limbs!


----------

